# Shop Made ThreadMill



## Desolus (Jul 28, 2017)

It's a small project but I thought it worthy to post here. After a long an arduous process of 3.5 hours I have perfected my carbide insert thread mill, and (mercifully) it even cuts threads. I'm considering hot black oxide treatment.












20170728_143126



__ Desolus
__ Jul 28, 2017


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 28, 2017)

An interesting project!  What is the range of threads that you are able to cut?


----------



## Desolus (Jul 28, 2017)

Minimum ID is 26mm
Maximum thread depth (radial depth, depth of cut) is 3mm. 

Besides that there are no constraints to what the mill will do.

Each insert costs 2$ and has 3 cutters, and I got the holder for 3.5 hours of my time so I think I'm out way ahead


----------



## Desolus (Jul 31, 2017)

Here's the mill cutting 3/4 x 16tpi threads.













20170731_143003



__ Desolus
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## DKD228 (Sep 27, 2017)

Desolus said:


> Minimum ID is 26mm
> Maximum thread depth (radial depth, depth of cut) is 3mm.
> 
> Besides that there are no constraints to what the mill will do.
> ...


How does it do on internal threads ?


----------



## Desolus (Sep 29, 2017)

I waited to reply to this until I had a picture.












1506707806669-1432775457



__ Desolus
__ Sep 29, 2017






I think it cuts pretty good, what do you think?


----------

